# George Foreman Grills



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi Gang,

A friend bought a George Foreman grill, mainly for grilling veggies. The concept seems to be a good one, but how well does it fork for fish, meat, sandwiches, etc. Does anyone have experience with these puppies? I'm giving some thought to getting one.

Shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'd buy a cast iron reversible grill/griddle. Easier to store, cheaper and more versatile. If you want the panini effect buy a cast iron grill press/bacon press but don't press burgers or other meats please.

The links I'm using have good pics, but high prices. Do some searching.

Lodge Pro Grill and Griddle.

You can find Texsport and other off brands in a similar though less refined design for even less.

Cast Iron Griddle - More Categories - Compare Prices, Reviews and Buy at NexTag - Price - Review

Lodge Round Grill Press
or
Lodge Square Grill Press

And not if you have a glass topped stove.

You will burn off the seasoning on the griddle side when you grill on the grill side. Not a big deal, just hit it with some oil to stop any rust and it will quickly seal back over in griddle use.

I have two of the "Texsport" styles. One is a Texsport, the other is an old Lodge. I also have the CampChef style shown in one of those links. The Camp Chef are very nice but sized for 30,000 BTU burners. They'll cover about 1 2/3 burners on a standard home stove.

Phil


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

That's the direction in which I was leaning, but I was concerned about grease build up on the grill. The description on the Lodge page says that there's a reservoir to catch the grease, so maybe it't not much of an issue after all. Thanks for the links,

Shel


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Shel
I have the big GF grill.. Got it as a gift over a year ago.. I've probably only used it 3 or 4 times and then packed it away.. 

Things I did not like about it..
Its a pain to clean after grilling.. You are supplied with a plastic forky looking thing for cleanout out the grooves which really doesn't work so great.. Hand cleaning is very awkward..

The long plastic tray that has to be placed in front of the grill to catch the grease rolling down gets in the way and is annoying..

Even though the top comes down on your meat, grease still splatters here and there.. So you will have extra cleanup..

Your meat, chicken etc. has to be close to the same thickness throughout or it does not grill properly.. Hard to do if you are grilling anything with bone in..

Plus, I know non-stick (which is what is on the GF grill)is supposed to be healthier for you according to the powers that be.. But you never get that nice finish (fond) that you'd get on a griddle or in a skillet.

I'm still looking for a reasonably priced grooved cast iron skillet.. In the meanwhile, I'm using my broiler or barbeque depending on the weather.. 

And.... I did not know there was such a thing as a cast iron grill press! 
Thank you for posting that info phatch!!


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Oops!! Its not 'fond' is it?? What can I say? I'm still learning!! :blush:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

The newer GF grills have removable plates- some are reversable for grilling or griddling. I have a large one that doesn't have removable plates but I have a simple solution for cleaning it. 

When you're done cooking (and your chicken breasts, etc. are resting), unplug the unit and put wet paper towels on the cooking surface. Close the lid. When dinner's over, the stuck stuff (irretrieveable fond!) will be steamed off and you can wipe it away. I still use a lightly soapy paper towel and wipe the plates down, then rinse over the sink. I use a wooden chopstick to prop it open a little bit and allow it to airdry.

It's a lot easier to do than to type the explanation! Still, I use it only when I can't get to the gas grill on the deck.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Mezzaluna, thanks so much for the wet paper towel hint! What a great (and much simpler) idea!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks, Gang,

I can see where the grill might be a good choice for my friend, but I think I'll pass on it and eventually get one of those grills that go over the gas burner on the stove.

What do you see as the pros and cons of these styles?

Lodge Single Burner Grill and Griddle
Lodge Square Grill Pan

Shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

How many people are you going to cook for on these items?

I wouldn't get a grill pan at all. Single use item. The walls actually make it harder to flip food. Less grill area as well. Takes up more storage space. It would help with some splattering issues though.

Phil


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

One, two at the most, at least for the near the next year or two. Good point about the pan. Storage is a bigger issue now than splattering.

So, guess the issue now is material and brand. Any thoughts? I'm _leaning _towards cast iron, but that's primarily because the Lodge has been mentioned here a few times.

Thanks!

Shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Lodge will probably be the easiest to find and will be of good quality. It will cost more than other brands. Amazon often has free shipping on purchases over (whatever) and cast iron items often meet the minimum purchase amount. And Cheftalk has a link to Amazonf so CT will get a kickback if you order through that link. 

But check outdoor stores too. They often have good deals and you get to inspect the item before purchase. The outdoor stores with the best cast iron selection and prices tend to be the ones that cater to hunting, fishing and more right-wing outdoor activities than the left-wing outdoor activities... (hiking, climbing, biking)

I'll probably get some flack about that statement 

Phil


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Never thought about outdoor sports in those terms, Phil. But you know, you're right. Taken as a whole, those non-consumptives do appeal more to liberal, left wingers. And the consumptives to conservative, right wingers.

Then there's paint ball, which blows the whole concept out of the water. 

I bet you will get flack from saying it, though. And it will all come from the left.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Not from me you won't. I've noticed a difference in the items carried by the local REI and another store (forget which)

Thanks!

Shel


----------



## fliggie (Feb 19, 2007)

I have a Cuisinart and a Ham. B. grill--the HB has the removable plates, the Cuisinart does not, but has adjustable temps and is better suited for grilling sandwiches and such.

I have to say that I use these at least 3 to 4 times a week--we eat a lot of grilled vegetables. I do portabellas, red peppers, zucchini's, onions--things I can throw on a salad a sprinkle some cheese on to add a bit of taste to. Mezzaluna's method of cleaning the nonremovable grills works well, and it is easier to use something like this with some good seasons rather than fire up the grill when you are cooking for just one or two.


----------



## jannie (Mar 17, 2007)

I used the GF grill almost every day for about 4 years. I was trying to keep fat low in my diet and it helped greatly. I used to cook mostly hamburger, chicken breasts, yes with the bones in and other protein of that size. I found that preheating for five minutes was just right before inserting the food. 

Well it's amazing how much liquid, both water/juices and fat will drain out into that little drip pan. There sometimes was a tendency to leave the meat a little dry inside if I wasn't careful. It seldom tasted as good as if cooked on metal but I generally find that with all non-stick pans. 

For cleanup I would do it immedfiately after removing the food from the grill. I'd take a soaking sponge and rub down all cooking surfaces well, allowing the water to drip into the tray as well. It kind of boiled immediately on the surface and then I'd drop the sponge to soak in a pan of hot soapy water which I generally have setting in the sink once I start cooking. I kind of like to clean as I go in my small kitchen.

Jannie


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

Berndes SignoCast Classic 12-Inch Square Grill Pan


----------



## jannie (Mar 17, 2007)

RSteve, how well does it work? I've been interested in getting something like that for years, I currently use a Lodge cast iron grill but hate cleaning it and frankly not that thrilled with the performance, the food sticks to the grill lines (yes I use oil on the pan) and it tears at the food when I try to turn it. I've got the 8" one.

I'm familiar with Berndes (have two skillets) and admit using the GF grill does compress the food a bit, sometimes leaving it less juicy (which of course means less fat as well) but looking for a healthy, yet effective alternative and considering the one you posted the photo of.

I've considered getting a gas grill for outside but it seems crazy for cooking just one piece of meat at a time - looking for the best alternative.

Jannie


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Grill pans get too hot for Teflon to be a safe consideration in my opinion. 

I think you're not letting your Lodge get hot enough nor waiting long enough before you turn. I have no trouble with my Lodge and other castiron grills sticking.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I was wandering around the local Big Lots this afternoon. As always, I wander through the kitchenwares as there's an occasional good deal. I picked up a nice cruet, some silicone scrapers and other small wares on different occasions.

Today they had a smallish reversible single burner cast iron grill/griddle from IMUSA. Sort of a truncated version of









There were a fair number of decently cast grills and they were only $8.00. Worth checking out if you have a Big Lots in your neck of the woods.

It's not listed on IMUSA's site anymore so maybe it's been discontinued.

Phil


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Unacceptable @ Mi Casa. When the food is cooked, I want to eat it while it's still warm and fresh.


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

PM sent, RSteve


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Phil, I have the same grill. It works pretty well. I only use the ridged side though. Makes a heckuva mess on the stovetop when I grill steaks, though.


----------



## big az al (May 9, 2007)

About six years ago, I found myself working in a large area, mostly by myselfthat unless things where going wrong was pretty boring.

Used the GF a lot that year.

When things got back to mormal I passed the grill on, 

haven't missed it until I saw this thread, sometimes it nice to have a fresh hot burger when you can't get out to get one at lunch time.:bounce: 

Al


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I picked up a Cuisinart GR-4 Griddler a few months ago and it's pretty well designed. The plates are reversible, non-stick, and dishwasher safe. Makes a nice pananini with the ridged sides and good grilled sandwiches with the flats.

It has a selector switch for one or both plates and full temperature coontrol for each choice. It also folds out flat so both plates can be used as grills or as warn serving platters.

It lists for nearly $150, but deals abound. I got mine at Kohl's: it was on sale for about $120 and the lady standing next to me in line "loaned" me her 30%-off coupon, which the cashier was happy to accept. It came to just $80, and I handed the nice lady her coupon back, which she proceeded to use for her own purchase!

Very accomodating, Kohl's. :smoking: 

Mike


----------



## jannie (Mar 17, 2007)

Okay, okay:talk: I'm taking my little GF grill out of it's hiding place and trying it again today:bounce: 
Jannie


----------



## jannie (Mar 17, 2007)

Well I rememberd why I stopped using my George Forman grill, my apartment overhead cupboards hang out too far and a lot of heat goes right up from that grill and I'm afraid of damaging something.

So I took out my Lodge 8" cast iron grill, cleaned it up and spent a couple of hours re-seasoning it with canola oil instead of olive which is what I'd been using. Results: excellent, tried a burger, salmon patty, grilled zucchini and it really did a better job than I can ever remember. I've started using saffola instead of the canola rubbing it down afterward because it's supposed to get less sticky over time when stored that way. Also want to try basting the zucchini w/butter instead of saffola for a better taste. I did finish it off sprinkled with parmisan and melted under the broiler-yum anyway:bounce:

Pretty neat.
Jannie


----------



## bhc (Mar 9, 2007)

I ended up with a Cuisinart Griddler (not my first choice at the time - was a gift) and I found myself very pleasantly surprised. As a panini press it works better than the $500 one I had at my cafe! Literally ANYthing we press in there comes out like a gourmet offering. As a grill it works better than my All-Clad grill pan but certainly doesn't compare to either my gas or charcoal grills. The feature I love the most about this item is that the plates are removeable (it comes with a set of grill plates and a set of griddle plates) and are dishwasher safe although with a quick soak the stuff wipes right off. It works exceptionally well as a griddle as well, but I find I need to give it a good preheat to avoid cold spots.

This model was about $130 or so but I am sure you can get one for less with a coupon or on sale. I highly recommend it and I was such an anti grill machine person.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

They're the little 8" square 2 burger ridged on both side jobbers. I love them to death. They only cost about 10 bucks apiece and are great for just about anything I've used them for.

They make fantastic grilled onions. Of course you have to brush the onions with oil for flavor (they don't stick even if you don't), or not if you're cutting back on fat.

I've got a rotisserie as well that I'm embarrased to say I've never used! :blush:

It's got the kabob, fries basket, fish basket, roast attachment and all kinds of goodies. 

April


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I saw Alton Brown using this one:










The details of which can be found here:
Amazon.com: Staub Cast-Iron 9-Inch Square Grill: Kitchen & Housewares

In short, the grill is enamel3d cast iron, the handle is removeable. Perhaps it may be easier to clean than plain cast iron. I've decided on a single burner model, and I don't really need the flat griddle part, although it might be nice.

Comments on the pros/cons of this particular grill?

Shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think it will cook just fine. 

I don't think of enamel as a nonstick surface like I think of cast-iron that way. I also worry that it will be difficult to clean. With cast iron you can literally burn off any gunk that's hard to scrub. But I have no experience cooking on enameled surfaces so my fears could easily have no basis.

Phil


----------



## snowfalldesigns (Jun 10, 2007)

Just a note about the George Foremans. I have the smallest one that I bought to make paninis. That is the only thing I've ever made on it, and to me the clean-up is much easier than a grill pan and press. For clean-up, I use the same method as Shel - as soon as I take the sandwich off, I run a wet washcloth over it. Granted, because I only make sandwiches, there is pretty much only butter or cheese on it, sometimes bacon grease. It only takes an extra 15 seconds so my sandwich is still piping hot when I sit down to eat. 
I usually make the sandwiches for breakfast and I can run around the house getting ready while I wait for the sandwich to get done - and I've never burned one...unlike using a skillet where I've burned many sandwiches!
I've made meat on my parent's GF - bacon and hamburgers work well but at home I prefer to use a skillet and a grease shield (especially for chicken!)


----------



## rita (Jan 29, 2000)

Cuisinart GR-4 Griddler
This was my Christmas gift and I love it.
Great to cook fish; it always comes out just right.
Chicken breast,steak, pork chops, vegetables etc can be grilled in the winter when you can't BBQ outside.Paninis are picture perfect.
Easy to clean(removable grills) for the dishwasher but most of the time if you soak it while you are having supper all you have to do is wipe is clean.
Did I say I love my Cuisinart GR-4 Griddler?
Rita


----------



## henri (Jul 3, 2007)

We have had several of the GFs but they were, as already mentioned, nasty to clean well, so I started looking for a replacement. At the big box store starting with W, found an inexpensive grill with heaters in top and bottoms plates which were removable, and had drains to a pan to catch the nasties. Cooks quickly so chicken, burgers, chops etc. get done before drying out and loosing flavor. I do not like uncooked chicken or fish (sushi excepted) nor do I like it dried out and tasting like leather. I find a fine line between under and over done, and this grill's performance is very repetitive. Limiting factor is capacity, so cannot use when having guests. We put the older GF in the RV, just cause I cannot throw something that works well into the trash.


----------

